# Progesterone Pesseries - up the Bum or Front?



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry for my topic, how quick does it take to work compared to vaginally?
Fed up of the mess but worried it won't be as effective and work quick as I'm in my 2ww and need to ensure the levels don't dropp.
Can I swapp from front to back 5 days in? Xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can swap whenever. Rectally works just as well, just as quickly (15-20 minutes) with no mess or lying down required. In my opinion it's the better option. If you're worried, maybe you could alternate (ie. rectally in the morning and vaginally at night) although there's no need really.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It's certainly not glamorous either way  

Either way is fine though and you can alternate if you like.  I have found rectally much easier - as has been said, you don't have to lie down and there is no mess - just a bit of wax released but when you go to the bathroom.


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

ick pessaries  nasty little things arnt they 

when i had my 1st icsi i found up the botty the least messiest ,  neither is pleasant  this is the bit i am least looking forward too when i start my next cycle 

take care xx


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Hey I used them up the botty as found this easier and less came out! Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks girls, did any result in BFP? I'm day 6 into transfer, had cramps Friday and Saturday. 
My 2nd FET go but felt nothing so knew it hadn't worked. 
2x 3day embies inboard.  I really hope it works this time after loosing my daughter at 19 weeks and my twin boy and girl at 25 weeks. Due to IC xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking at the signatures angelz it looks like several of us have had BFPs using them rectally


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, I got a BFP   The outcome of your cycle shouldn't have anything to do with whether you use the pessaries vaginally or rectally though!


----------



## SarahMgoo (Feb 27, 2013)

I just read this, when I was on my 2 ww I didn't always lie down when I put the. In vaginally. I just sat half the time. Do you think that was wrong and maybe that contributed to my bfn?


----------

